# Carver Cascade 2GE / Henry Water Heater Difference?



## fletch (Jan 24, 2011)

I've just purchased a replacement Henry water heater for my van, I've been told two different things by two different technicians. One tells me that my original water heater is a Carver Mk2GE whilst the other tells me that it is Henry. I need to identify the original as I preferably want to use the original wall switch & wiring loom which is buried in behind panels. 

Here's the differences between my old unidentified one & a brand new Henry ..... 

Old model just has an internal cover plate showing 






New model has a cover plate cut out to fit components on the right hand side





Old model has a female plug in the electrical housing 





New model is wired into the electrical housing with a 3 pin plug on the other end 





Both models wall switches look identical 





Here's a couple more photos, the cylinder jacket is six sided & has 'The Henry Water Heater' written on the label unlike the four sided carver, now normally I would have assumed that it was a Henry if it wasn't for the fundamental differences in the two units. One of the technicians suggested not ruling out the old one having previously had a replacement polystyrene jacket! 

I was under the impression that the carver wall switches had carver written on them & alloy tie rods in the tank. 

So my question is there a Henry Mk1 & Mk2 or is it in fact a Carver? 

Stainless tie rod in old model





Polystyrene Jacket on old model





Label on old model


----------



## fletch (Jan 25, 2011)

Got the answer ..... the original unit is an original Henry, the new unit is a Henry Mk2 with an upgraded twin burner module. A limited number of these have been produced in order to meet possible new legislation in the near future.


----------

